# Yoshino vs Kwanzan cherry



## ceriano

I'm trying to decide between Yoshino and Kwanzan cherry trees. Which one is a better choice for a lawn garden?


----------



## varmint65

Your choice but I prefer the simplicity of the Yoshino bloom/form over the Kwanzan. They'll both grow quickly(3'-4') per year and slow as they mature. Both will most likely be grafted onto common root stock and not live more than 20-25 yrs. Both will need a spraying regime especially for first couple of years, as they are susceptible to insect/fungal issues.

The Yoshino will grow larger but the Kwanzan will handle a bit more heat, although both will be okay in your zone. Both will require adequate space and require pruning to thin the crown and shape for form. Should be sited in a full sun location with well drained soil, they do poorly in standing water or wet locations.

There are better choices, but they do look nice in early spring when in flower.

Will


----------



## ceriano

varmint65 said:


> Your choice but I prefer the simplicity of the Yoshino bloom/form over the Kwanzan. They'll both grow quickly(3'-4') per year and slow as they mature. Both will most likely be grafted onto common root stock and not live more than 20-25 yrs. Both will need a spraying regime especially for first couple of years, as they are susceptible to insect/fungal issues.
> 
> The Yoshino will grow larger but the Kwanzan will handle a bit more heat, although both will be okay in your zone. Both will require adequate space and require pruning to thin the crown and shape for form. Should be sited in a full sun location with well drained soil, they do poorly in standing water or wet locations.
> 
> There are better choices, but they do look nice in early spring when in flower.
> 
> Will


Thanks Will. What other trees do you recommends? I had two dead October glory maples in my front yard and recently replaced them with Japanese maples (emperor 1 and fire glow) they are both about 6ft tall, I'd like to add a couple of more trees to complement them.


----------



## varmint65

I like Nyssa sylvatica cultivars for larger trees (shade) with great fall color. Generally, larger trees are planted further from the house with smaller trees closer to house. Green Gable, Firestarter, Red Rage, Afterburner and Wildfire are some cultivars to look at.

For smaller trees(ornamentals) with flowering and fall color you could look at the kousa dogwoods(and or the Rutger's Hybrids like Venus), Stewartia(Korean and Japanese) have interesting bark as do Paperbark Maples(Gingerbread and Fireburst), American Hornbeam( Firespire JN Upright, Rising Fire).

Just a few of my favorites but you'll have to consider your specific site conditions in addition to the general hardiness zones. Sunlight/shade, soil type, and moisture content/drainage all play an important part to siting a tree correctly.

Smaller trees generally do better than larger transplants as root system develops in your specific soil and they tend to catch up size wise in a couple of years. Besides that, you'll save some $$$. Takes 3-5 yrs for a new transplant to develop a good root system.

There are also a myriad of crabapples but they are susceptible to fungal issues too and require some care. Deer also love em!

Will


----------



## ceriano

varmint65 said:


> I like Nyssa sylvatica cultivars for larger trees (shade) with great fall color. Generally, larger trees are planted further from the house with smaller trees closer to house. Green Gable, Firestarter, Red Rage, Afterburner and Wildfire are some cultivars to look at.
> 
> For smaller trees(ornamentals) with flowering and fall color you could look at the kousa dogwoods(and or the Rutger's Hybrids like Venus), Stewartia(Korean and Japanese) have interesting bark as do Paperbark Maples(Gingerbread and Fireburst), American Hornbeam( Firespire JN Upright, Rising Fire).
> 
> Just a few of my favorites but you'll have to consider your specific site conditions in addition to the general hardiness zones. Sunlight/shade, soil type, and moisture content/drainage all play an important part to siting a tree correctly.
> 
> Smaller trees generally do better than larger transplants as root system develops in your specific soil and they tend to catch up size wise in a couple of years. Besides that, you'll save some $$$. Takes 3-5 yrs for a new transplant to develop a good root system.
> 
> There are also a myriad of crabapples but they are susceptible to fungal issues too and require some care. Deer also love em!
> 
> Will


This is super helpful thanks Will. I'm planning to add a couple of shade trees to the front yard and then do trees in groups of 3-4 in the side yard. Something like this


----------



## Lust4Lawn

I have a kwanzan cherry that I really like and have had no big issues. I did have a little fungus last year which showed as some minor leaf curl but it sorted itself out with no issue or treatment but nothing in past years. I had a very old apple tree directly next to it which was the likely source. I have since removed the apple tree (bittersweet).

Some other choices could be dogwoods, magnolias, redbuds, Japanese maples (this is what I would do).


----------



## ceriano

varmint65 said:


> I like Nyssa sylvatica cultivars for larger trees (shade) with great fall color. Generally, larger trees are planted further from the house with smaller trees closer to house. Green Gable, Firestarter, Red Rage, Afterburner and Wildfire are some cultivars to look at.
> 
> For smaller trees(ornamentals) with flowering and fall color you could look at the kousa dogwoods(and or the Rutger's Hybrids like Venus), Stewartia(Korean and Japanese) have interesting bark as do Paperbark Maples(Gingerbread and Fireburst), American Hornbeam( Firespire JN Upright, Rising Fire).
> 
> Just a few of my favorites but you'll have to consider your specific site conditions in addition to the general hardiness zones. Sunlight/shade, soil type, and moisture content/drainage all play an important part to siting a tree correctly.
> 
> Smaller trees generally do better than larger transplants as root system develops in your specific soil and they tend to catch up size wise in a couple of years. Besides that, you'll save some $$$. Takes 3-5 yrs for a new transplant to develop a good root system.
> 
> There are also a myriad of crabapples but they are susceptible to fungal issues too and require some care. Deer also love em!
> 
> Will


I picked up a couple of Japanese maples today, I had my eye them earlier this year but couldn't justify spending $500 on a tree they were 75 percent off so I picked up two! The front yard is west facing. Will they get scorched if I plant them in full sun? I currently have an emperor 1 and a fire glow in the front yard. 
The black gum trees where down to $20 but they were massive. I'd be digging for a week


----------



## Lust4Lawn

Congrats. They look very nice.


----------

